# Guilting dd



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

We are doing 50/50 with our dd, 14, but h. is guilting her out when she is with me, saying he is depressed, and that the dog seems 'sad' because she is not there. I suggest she not take his phone calls or texts but she says she has to because otherwise he gets too upset. How do I deal with this?


----------



## whowouldhavethought (Jun 15, 2013)

The surest way to lose custody is to tell the child not to talk, have contact with the other patent.

WWHT


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you tried to call him out? Tell him that it might be hurtful for your daughter to hear those kind of remarks from him. If your guys can sit down together with your daughter and tell her that you both love her, the divorce is hard, and you'll try not to have an emotional tug-of-war.
Counseling seems in order for your dd.
(Of course if you could agree to sit down and have that kind of conversation chances are none of us wouldn't be here)


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

If I call him on it he may retaliate on her for 'telling' on him, he's that childish and hurtful. 
He cancelled her therapy appts. I made her some more on the days I get her.


----------

